# Some of my vintage mechanical collection



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I have dozens of other mechanical watches, though as I've had a new Sicura turn up (new to me anyway), I thought I would share some of my favourite vintage watches.

From left to right they are a 1971 Bulova 23 day date, a 1969 Secura auto Jump watch in a gold chrome, then two wind up Securas and finally a chronographe Suisse. I think the Chronographe Suisse has some sort of Valjoux movement, if anyone knows which movement it is I'd love to know. Hope you like the little collection.


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Could we please have some close-ups of those three jump-hours?

Cheers,

-wotsch


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks! The red one is especially nice.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Glad you like them. I must admit I only ever really wanted the one with the blue dial though couldn't get one at a decent price so over the years picked up the other two (and one more which isn't in the pictures). Now I've ended up with 4


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Muddy D said:


> Glad you like them. I must admit I only ever really wanted the one with the blue dial though couldn't get one at a decent price so over the years picked up the other two (and one more which isn't in the pictures). Now I've ended up with 4


 Not that you have tempted us with the other, picture please :thumbsup:

One thing that puts me off the majority of vintage jump hour watches is the chrome/plated cases, I just wish more of them were stainless steel.
Cheers Martin


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

yes -- stainless steel ! possibly white gold, maybe good nickel alloy.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

This is the other I didn't show previously. I had bought it as a pair with the one with the blue dial, so I had never really wanted it as its not in the same condition of my other gold coloured jump hour. The strap is a good match though.


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

They certainly stand out from the crowd.


----------

